# Kerry



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Many of you, guys are looking in the wrong direction. Kerry speaks for himslef at the debates. Bush's image is crumbling. I wanted to vote for Kerry simply because Bush's lousy record on environmental issues. Now, I will surely vote for Kerry, because Kerry would be a real good President. He has the knowledge, clear plans and confidence to do the job.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Clear Plans???? uke:
His words arent even clear! :lol:


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

What we heard last night, higher taxes, bigger govt.=less money in your pocket, a form of socialized medicine(my sister that lives in Canada could tell you some good ones on that), pro abortion, pro gay&lesbian, integrity, integrity, integrity, I almost had to run to the bathroom after that one. After giving very little attention to his wife last night, I bet she kicked his arse last night before they went to bed. Or maybe she just told him to SHOVE IT. :lol:


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Did you see his wife come up on stage?? Man it looked like satan walking up to him uke:


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

You could see the fire comin outa her eye sockets.


----------

